# Is the fuel filter supposed to look like this?



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

39,230 miles when I changed the fuel filter. The picture is a side-by-side of the old and new OEM fuel filters. Is the old filter supposed to look so contaminated?


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Based on my experience I would say yes.

I always change my own filters on my duramax and I used to cut them open to take a look. Much of what you see is asphaltines captured by the filter. Aka tar.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

normal


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Yep, typical dirty diesel filter...nothing abnormal.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Gross. I'd appreciate a Cat 2 micron fuel filter kit for this car after seeing that, but it's obviously not something that would fit in the stock location unless it were something that mounts sideways somehow.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Barry Allen said:


> Gross. I'd appreciate a Cat 2 micron fuel filter kit for this car after seeing that, but it's obviously not something that would fit in the stock location unless it were something that mounts sideways somehow.


gonna guess thats asphaltene, smaller than 2 micron, so wont do anything


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yup, looks about right to me.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Perfectly normal - if it wasn't like that I'd be wondering if the oil pump had failed.

Diesels oil gets dirty very, very quickly.


----------



## 406 (Apr 5, 2019)

grs1961 said:


> Perfectly normal - if it wasn't like that I'd be wondering if the oil pump had failed.
> 
> Diesels oil gets dirty very, very quickly.


This is the fuel filter, not the oil filter internals...


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

grs1961 said:


> Perfectly normal - if it wasn't like that I'd be wondering if the oil pump had failed.
> 
> Diesels oil gets dirty very, very quickly.


ummm


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

boraz said:


> ummm


A true oil burner.


----------

